# PC Aufrüsten



## Ralf1998 (5. November 2013)

*PC Aufrüsten*

Hallo! 
Ich will meinen PC aufrüsten,  so daß er Spiel wie z. B Battlefield auf bester Auflösung und FLÜSSIG schafft.
Hier mal die Daten:
Intel Core i3 4x3.17GhZ
Intel Hd Graphiks
4GB Ram
1Tb Festplatte 
Windows 7 Professional 64Bit.

Ich denke am wichtigsten ist die Grafikkarte. 

Ich hoffe das nur die Grafikkarte aufgerüstet werden muss weil ich als Schüler nicht viel Geld habe. 
Hoffe ihr antwortet bald. 


Mfg


----------



## Herbboy (5. November 2013)

Ja, du hast ja quasi gar keine Grafikkarte. Die interne HD-Graphics ist wenn überhaupt dann nur für uralte Titel halbwegs geeignet.

Wichtig wäre zu wissen, was für ein Netzteil du genau hast. Und natürlich auch, wie viel Geld für dich "nicht viel" sind. 


Und was für ein core i3 isses denn genau? Mir ist nämlich ehrlich gesagt kein COre i3 mit vier Kernen bekannt ^^


----------



## EngelEngelchen (5. November 2013)

Also, wie Herbboy schon sagt, eine Intel HD Graphics ist eigentlich keine Grafikkarte. Und ja, die fehlende Grafikkarte sorgt natürlich dafür, dass du nix wirklich zocken kannst, von "flüssig" will ich noch nicht mal reden. 
Eine richtige Grafikkarte wird dich wohl um die 120-200€ kosten.

Wenn du das hast müsstest du wahrscheinlich noch den Prozessor austauschen. Aber hier wäre wirklich gut zu wissen was genau für einen i3 du hast. Meiner Meinung nach sind i5er deutlich besser zum zocken geeignet (~160€).

4 GB Arbeitsspeicher sind ausreichend, aber das könntest du in den nächsten Jahren auch noch auf 8 GB erhöhen, ist aber nicht so wichtig...


----------



## svd (5. November 2013)

Wenn dein Netzteil gut genug ist, sollte die Grafikkarte für Battlefield schon mindestens eine "R9 270X" (hier zB von MSI) für ca. 170€ sein.

Aber du hast schon einen Desktop Pc, oder? Nicht, dass du jetzt eine Grafikkarte kaufst und dich wunderst, wie du die ins Notebook bekommst...


----------



## Rettar33 (5. November 2013)

EngelEngelchen schrieb:


> Also, wie Herbboy schon sagt, eine Intel HD Graphics ist eigentlich keine Grafikkarte. Und ja, die fehlende Grafikkarte sorgt natürlich dafür, dass du nix wirklich zocken kannst, von "flüssig" will ich noch nicht mal reden.
> Eine richtige Grafikkarte wird dich wohl um die 120-200€ kosten.
> 
> Wenn du das hast müsstest du wahrscheinlich noch den Prozessor austauschen. Aber hier wäre wirklich gut zu wissen was genau für einen i3 du hast. Meiner Meinung nach sind i5er deutlich besser zum zocken geeignet (~160€).
> ...


 
Da würd ich eher jetzt ne 4GB nehmen und dann nachrüsten. Der Preisverfall in der IT schreitet derart schnell voran, dass es sich nicht lohnt "vorzukaufen".


----------



## Herbboy (5. November 2013)

Rettar33 schrieb:


> Da würd ich eher jetzt ne 4GB nehmen und dann nachrüsten. Der Preisverfall in der IT schreitet derart schnell voran, dass es sich nicht lohnt "vorzukaufen".



naja, bei RAM ist es so ne Sache. Anfang des Jahres waren 4GB bei nicht mal 20€, für 70€ gab es schon 16GB. Derzeit kosten schon 4GB aber 40€. Hängt halt jetzt sehr davon ab, was er ausgeben kann/will


----------



## Ralf1998 (5. November 2013)

Also ich will jetzt kein Preislimit setzen 
Es soll halt für die nächsten Jahre passen (die Teile die ich kaufen) 
Mir ist halt wichtig am Anfang mal das wer BF4 und dann wenn es draußen ist auch Gta V auf bester Auflösung gut flüssig packt. 
Ich hoffe ihr wisst wie ich es meine. 

Das Netzteil ist ein Point of View VP-3504.

Der Prozessor ist ein Intel i3-540/3.06GhZ. 
Der PC Name lautet Dimotion Mini MS3.


Eine Frage OffTopic:
Ist es egal das der PC innen dreckig ist und auch der Lüfter,  er ist  auch laut.? 
Wie soll ich es putzen?  Einfach mit Kompressor ausblasen? 

Mfg


----------



## Herbboy (5. November 2013)

Also die CPU ist nur ein Dualcore, der ist wohl von der Leistung her nur so gut wie ein AMD X4 955 oder ein neuer Intel für ca 50€ - das kann für BF4 reichen, kann aber sein, dass es wegen der nur 2 Kerne keinen Spaß machen wird. Nen Vierkerner nachzurüsten macht aber auch keinen Sinn, da die zu teuer sind - wenn, dann müsstest Du direkt Board UND CPU neu holen.

Ne halbwegs gute Grafikkarte sowieso. Bestimmt auch neues Netzteil, denn das hat nur 350W und scheint zudem ein eher NoName zu sein.

Kannst du mit dem Tool CPU-Z mal schauen, was für ein Mainboard im PC ist? Der PC-Name hört sich nach nem µATX-Gehäuse an, das wäre dann auch nicht unwichtig, ob es da vlt Probleme gäb mit nem neuen Board und einer guten Grafikkarte. Da kannst Du auch bei SPD schauen, was für RAM Du genau hast.


Wenn es ein wirklich Top.PC werden soll und Du das Gehäuse und die Festplatte behalten kannst, vlt auch das RAM, dann wird das grob gesagt

Intel core i5.4570 ca 170€
passendes Board ca 80€
weitere 4GB RAM ca 40€
Netzteil ca 50€

Das sind dann 340€ - als Grafikkarte dann eine AMD R9 270X (170€) oder direkt eine R9 280X (250€) - also zusammen 510 bis 590€. Dann hast Du aber auch echt nen sehr guten PC


----------



## Ralf1998 (5. November 2013)

Laut Gerätemanager hat der i3 4 Kerne, deswegen dachte ich auch das er 4 hat.
Es ist ein H55MXV Series von Foxconn verbaut.
Es ist von Typ her ein DD3R Ram verbaut. Der Channel ist Dual und der DC Mode ist Symmetric. Hoffe das reicht an den Infos die ihr braucht.
Kannst du mir einen Link von den Netzteil und so schicken bitte? Am Besten alles bei dem gleichen Shop.
Ich werde mir jetzt mal kaufen, alles was notwendig ist, also:
AMD R9 270x, diese reicht eh für alle Games und ist auch Zukunftssicher oder?
Netzteil
und wenn es sein muss ein Mainboard.

Und zu Weihnachten wünsche ich mir dann einen i5.
Reicht der auch für die Zukunft oder sollte es ein i7 sein?

PS.: Kühler oder ähnliches muss eh nicht erneuert werden oder?

Lg


----------



## Herbboy (5. November 2013)

Wenn Du erst zu Weihnachten ne neue CPU holst, dann nutzt ein neues Board jetzt noch nix. Ein neues Board wäre halt nötig, weil die neuen CPUs nicht mehr auf Dein jetziges Board passen. Wenn Du aber die CPU behältst, brauchst Du kein neues Board: da würde nämlich wiederum der core i3 nicht mehr draufpassen 

Wegen 2-4 Kerne: an sich sollte das auch bei CPU-Z zu erkennen sein.

RAM: welchen Takt hat es denn? Spielt aber an sich auch erst eine Rolle, wenn Du Board+CPU neu holst.Ich vermute, es sin zwei Riegel drin? Wenn, dann müsste man da eh gleich zwei neue holen und die alten kannst Du verkaufen. 8GB insgesamt könnten halt schon Sinn machen, dann kannst Du zB diese nehmen 8GB-Kit G.Skill PC3-12800U CL11-11-11-28 oder 8GB-Kit G-Skill RipJaws PC3-12800U CL9

Grafikkarte diese Gigabyte Radeon R9 270X, 2GB DDR5, PCI-Express oder Sapphire R9 270X Dual-X OC Boost Lite Retail, AMD Radeon R9 270X, 2GB DDR5  und dazu so ein Netzteil be quiet! Pure Power L7 530 Watt

Die Grafikkarte "reicht" erst mal gut, aber eine R9 280X wäre halt nochmal ca 30% schneller, d.h die würde direkt mehr Leistung bringen und auch länger halten, also vlt kommt halt in nem Jahr ein Spiel raus, welches die R9 270X nur auf "mittel" schafft und die R9 280X schafft es noch auf "hoch".  Als R9 280X könntest du ebenfalls Gigabyte oder Sapphire nehmen, ca 260€.


Du müsstest aber mal schauen, wie viel Platz für eine Grafikkarte vorhanden wäre, bevor die vorne beim Gehäuse evlt. irgendwo dranstößt. Dein Board müsste so aussehen, wenn du durchs offene Seitenteil reinschaust http://geizhals.at/p/497285.jpg  und die Grafikkarte kommt in den gelben Slot


----------



## Ralf1998 (5. November 2013)

Ok Danke. 
Den Takt schau ich morgen noch mal nach. Mein PC ist schon abgedreht. 

300€ für Netzteil und Grafikkarte ist schon einiges... 

Bei dem Link öffnet sich kein Bild.


----------



## Herbboy (5. November 2013)

hier nochmal hoffentlich korrekt Foxconn H55MXV, H55 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3)


und die 300€ sind dann halt für ne echte Top-Karte mit einem starken Markennetzteil, an sich ist das sogar günstig: eine ähnlich gute Karte hat vor kurzem noch 350-400€ gekostet is halt alles immer auch eine Frage, welche Spiele man auf welchen Details spielen will, und wann man das nächste mal aufrüsten möchte. Kaufst Du ne Karte für 140€ *eine Null korrigiert*  , dann reicht die grad noch so für aktuelle Top-Games, aber ist vlt in 6 Monaten für ein dann erscheinendes gutes Games nicht mehr stark genug außer für niedrige bis mittlere Details.


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (6. November 2013)

Ich denke es ist klar, aber bevor jemand verwirrt wird: Er spricht von einer 140€ Karte 

Ich denke auch, dass der Preis ok ist. Damit wärst du einige Zeit gut mit dabei. Wenn dir das zu viel ist, kannst du ja wie gesagt auch guten Gewissens die 270X nehmen, die ist von der reinen Preis/Leistung sogar besser.


----------



## Ralf1998 (6. November 2013)

Ich denke da spare ich noch bis ich mir die 280x leisten  kann.
Kann man gebraucht auch  kaufen oder sollte man das bei dem PC eher lassen?


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (6. November 2013)

Man kann natuerlich, ich selber wuerde es eher nicht machen, aber einfach nur, weil ich dann kein gutes Gefuehl haette. Das ist aber nur meine persoenliche Entscheidung. Und wenn der Preis stimmt, vielleicht sogar doch. 
Besonders wenn man Produkte mit Restgarantie z.B. auf ebay erwirbt, kann man schon gute Schnaeppchen machen. 

Da die R9 Serie aber ziemlich neu erschienen ist, denke ich nicht, dass es da viel gibt. Wenn dann eher neue, unbenutzte Artikel, bei denen man dann auch nicht viel spart. Selbst die HD 7970 Ghz, die schon was aelter ist und der R9 280X sehr aehnlich, kostet gebraucht zwar weniger als eine neue 7970 Ghz, aber ca. genauso viel wie eine neue 280X. Also auch nicht sinnvoll.
Genauso verhaelt es sich mit der HD 7950 vs R9 270X.

Auch bei den neuen i5 Prozessoren sieht es nicht so gut aus. Da investiert man besser 20 Euro mehr in eine neue CPU.


----------



## Herbboy (6. November 2013)

Ne CPU könnte man schon gebraucht holen, denn bei ner CPU isses an sich so: WENN die anstandslos läuft, ist sie auch zu 99,9% völlig okay. Aber wenn,  dann eher eine für den bereits was älteren Sockel 1155. Der i5-3470 zB ist fast genau so schnell wie der i5-4570, aber es liegen halt über 2 Jahre zwischen den Sockeln, d.h. was den Support angeht ist man bei Haswell/1150 mit dem i5-4570 besser aufgehoben, und der ist wiederum so neu, dass man gebraucht kaum was spart.


----------



## Ralf1998 (6. November 2013)

Sapphire R9 280X OC Lite Retail, AMD Radeon R9 280X, 3GB DDR5
Ist das die richtige  280X? Weil es gibt so viel Unterschiedliche 
Ein Bekannter von mir könnte mir sein Netzteil sehr billig verkaufen  allerdings pickt keine Plakette mehr oben also weiß ich die Daten nicht... 

Und der i5 ist auch genug für die Zukunft  oder sollte man lieber gleich einen i7 holen?


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (6. November 2013)

Ja, wenn mich nicht alles taeuscht eine ab Werk leicht uebertaktete.

Das ist natuerlich nicht sehr hilfreich. Weiss er denn welcher Hersteller und wieviel Watt? Hat es die noetigen PCIe Stromanschluesse fuer die Graka? Also einen 6 und einen 6+2 Pin Anschluss?

Nein, ein i5 reicht locker, die i7 Prozessoren haben in Spielen aktuell kaum Vorteile. Da die neuen Konsolen auf 8 Kerne setzen, koennte sich das in Zukunft aendern, sodass die i7 Prozessoren ihre weiteren 4 Kerne ausspielen koennen, aber da weiss keiner, wann, wie stark und ob ueberhaupt.
Solltest du zum Zocken noch Videoediting oder o betreiben, lohnt sich ein i7 schon eher, ansonsten eher unnoetig.


----------



## Ralf1998 (6. November 2013)

Ok danke.
Das mit dem Netzteil werde ich ihn noch genauer Fragen.

Ihr wolltet doch noch wissen welche Frequenz der Ram hat.
Also es steht:
NB Frequency: 2128,2MhZ
Dram Frequency: 665,1 MhZ


PS: Der Prozessor hat 2 Cores aber 4 Threads.


----------



## Insolvenzprofi (6. November 2013)

nehm noch ein Alpenföhn zwecks Kühlung. die Dinger sind Gold wert


----------



## Herbboy (6. November 2013)

das RAM hat DDR3-1333, denn DDR = doppelter Wert des "echten" Taktes, und der "echte" ist bei Dir 667MHz, und 2x667 ~ 1333


----------



## Ralf1998 (6. November 2013)

Und passt das beim Ram?

Also ich fasse meine Einkaufliste mal zusammen um sicher zu gehen das nichts fehlt:
So schnell wie möglich besorge ich mir mal Sapphire R9 280X OC Lite Retail, AMD Radeon R9 280X, 3GB DDR5 und be quiet! Pure Power L7 530 Watt

Als nächst wichtigestes ist dann das Intel Core i5-4670 Box, LGA1150 mit diesen Board Gigabyte H87-HD3, ATX

Dann ist der RAM dran.
Soll ich mit dem erweitern 4GB Kingston ValueRAM PC3-12800U CL11
oder gleich das kaufen und hätte dann insgesamt 12GB?
8GB-Kit G-Skill RipJaws PC3-12800U CL9

Macht dann eine schneller Festplatte oder anderer Kühler auch noch Sinn?
Wie messe ich den aus ob die Grafikkarte in das jetzige Gehäuse passt?

Mfg


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (6. November 2013)

12 GB macht man eigentlich nicht, entweder 4 oder 8. Ob man deinen RAM mit 1333 Mhz mit 1600 Mhz "mischen" kann weiss ich nicht.

Wenn du mit der Festplatte jetzt zufrieden bist, macht das keinen Sinn, die ist ja auch noch nicht so alt, da wird sich das nicht lohnen.
Vll _zusaetlich_ eine SSD einbauen, wenn du geld uebrig hast.

Ein Kuehler macht den PC leiser, weil die meistens groessere, effizientere Kuehlkoerper haben, wo grosse Luefter dann nur noch recht langsam drehen muessen. Ist aber nicht wirklich notwendig, der PC fliegt auch mit dem boxed Kuehler nicht in die Luft.


----------



## Herbboy (6. November 2013)

Du kannst auch den i5-4570 nehmen, der ist nicht merkbar langsamer als der 4560, aber kostet weniger.

Und wenn Du eh schon das Board wechselst, dann kauf ruhig direke die 8GB von G-Skill



und du musst halt mal da, wo der gelbe Slot ist, messen: stell Dir vor, da steckt die Karte drin. Die stößt dann hinten an das Gehäuse, da sind so Abdeckungen, die man rausmacht und wo dann der "Hintern" der Karte rausschaut mit den Monitoranschlüssen. Ungefähr von da, wo diese Abdeckungen sind, musst Du parallel zum gelben Slot mal schauen, wie viel Platz da ist, bevor man vorne im Gehäuse an etwas dranstoßen würde - da kommt nämlich irgendwann ein Rahmen für zB die Festplatten. 

und sowieso musst Du schauen, ob da das Mainboard überhaupt reinpasst. Das hat ATX, dein altes µATX, und wenn das Gehäuse auch nur µATX hat, passt ATX nicht rein.


----------



## Ralf1998 (6. November 2013)

http://www.ditech.at/pdf?nummer=PCDM5S3

Hier sind die kompletten Daten.
Ist ein ATX oder?

Ist es besser wenn ich einen WLAN Stick habe oder mit LAN Kabel? Gibts bei den Kabeln auch unterschiedliche QUalität?


----------



## Ralf1998 (6. November 2013)

Was bekomme ich den noch ca. auf Ebay für meinen i3? Ich schätz 25Euro
Und wie viel bekomme ich für Netzteil und Ram oder soll ich mir das aufheben?
Dieser Bekannte könnte mir auch noch ein Gehäuse verkaufen aber er weiß nicht ob es ein ATX ist, kann man das auf einen Foto erkennen? Weil ich denke in meinen wird es von dem Platz her knapp.

Für wie viel Jahre habe ich dann bei diesen Teilen genug.
CPU: http://www.hardwareversand.de/Sockel+1150/78028/Intel+Core+i5-4570+Box,+LGA1150.article
Motherboard: http://www.hardwareversand.de/DDR3/...tid=1&pcConfigurator.maid=0&search.sKey=&rp=1
Grafikkarte:http://www.hardwareversand.de/3072+...+Retail,+AMD+Radeon+R9+280X,+3GB+DDR5.article
Netzteil: http://www.hardwareversand.de/500+-+600+Watt/27970/be+quiet!+Pure+Power+L7+530+Watt.article
RAM: http://www.hardwareversand.de/1600+Low+Voltage/44314/8GB-Kit+G-Skill+RipJaws+PC3-12800U+CL9.article

Habe ich irgentetwas vergessen und die Grafikarten und Board passen eh?
Bei diesen Teilen kann ich dann alle aktuellen Spiel auf hoher Grafikeinstellung flüssig spielen?
Sorry , dass ich so viel Frage will mir nur ganz sicher sein das alles passt.


----------



## Herbboy (6. November 2013)

Das Gehäuse ist wohl nur µATX, denn bei Maßen kann es an sich nur schwer ATX sein. 35x18x41cm: 18cm ist die Breite, das ist schon mal nicht viel wenn man zb einen guten CPU-Kühler einbauen wollte. Und 35 x 41: kannst Du da mal nachmessen, ob 41 die Höhe oder die Tiefe des Gehäuses ist?

Das neue Board hat ca. 23x31, µATX hat maximal ca, 24x24. ATX ist vor allem "länger", bzw. wenn Du es auf das Gehäuse beziehst: tiefer. in der Höhe sind viele µATX nicht kleiner als viele ATX.

Dass da auch was von "ATX" mit drinsteht, liegt nur am Netzteil, denn da gibt es nur ATX und dabei dann verschiedene "Versionen" wie 2.0, 2.1 usw. - es gibt bei Netzteilen aber kein µATX

Oder schau mal genau nach: wenn das Gehäuse ATX hat, man aber nur ein µATX-Board eingebaut hat, dann MÜSSEN rechts neben dem Board noch weitere Bohrlöcher zu erkennen sein. Guckst du hier http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/71uR4pObi2L._SL1000_.jpg da sind innen im Gehäuse 11 "Löcher" zu erkennen, 3 Reihen mit je 3 Stück, eine mit nur 2. Da, wo das rechteckige große Loch zu erkennen ist, ist ungefähr der Bereich des Board mit der CPU. Bei nem µATX-Board wie Deinem ist das Board so kurz, dass u.a. die beiden Löcher der Reihe 1 und 2 ganz rechts frei bleiben, denn solche Board haben da nur je 2 Schrauben zum festmachen, weil sie eben kürzer sind.


----------



## Ralf1998 (6. November 2013)

http://img5.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/1111111gehuseoyzct3i6jn.jpg
http://img5.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/1111111gehusej8c37b6qtu.jpg

Hier sind mal 2 Fotos des Gehäuses. 
Was sagst du? 
Meiner Meinung nach ist es ein ATX Gehäuse wegen den Löchern die man am 2ten Bild gut erkennen kann.


----------



## Herbboy (6. November 2013)

Ja, das sieht gut aus. Es sieht auch so aus, als würde die Grafikkarte mehr als genug Platz haben - es scheint so, als würde die UNTER dem Festplattenkäfig verlaufen könnte, falls es nötig ist - hab das mal als Bild eingezeichnet. Du musst dann nur ggf. bei den eingekreisten Stellen die Kabel etwas aus dem Weg bringen, das ist ja kein Problem.

Was aber wichtig wäre: da, wo die Bohrlöcher vom Board sind, müssten erst Abstandhalter rein. Zur Not nimmst Du die, die jetzt beim alten Board an den passenden Stellen sind. Da sind dann pro Reihe idR nur zwei Stück für das µATX-Board, dann nimmst du halt den jeweils rechten Abstandhalter und machst den GANZ rechts für das ATX-Board rein, das ist wichtiger als die Abstandhalter, die bei ATX später Nummer 2 von 3 sind


----------



## Ralf1998 (7. November 2013)

41 ist die Länge des Gehäuses, also die Tiefe.
Denkst du sollte wenn ich mir den CPU zulege auch ein neues Gehäuse her?
ODer sollte schon ein neues her wenn ich die Grafikarte und Netzteil bestelle?


----------



## Herbboy (7. November 2013)

Nur für die CPU brauchst Du auf keinen Fall ein neues Gehäuse. Wenn Du den Rest neu bestellst, dann kannst Du das machen, aber es wäre nicht unbedingt nötig. Aber ein Gehäuse für ich sag mal ab 40€ würde halt mehr Raum bieten und wäre sicher auch qualitativ schon ein Steigerung.


----------



## Ralf1998 (7. November 2013)

Sollte ich dann eines mit integrierten Lüfter nehmen?

Wäre dieser CPU Intel Core i5 3570K 4x 3.40GHz So.1155 BOX - Hardware, Notebooks besser ?

Und das Board das ich vorgeschlagen reicht eh auch oder sollte ich da ein richtiges Gaming Board von z.B Asus nehmen?


----------



## Herbboy (7. November 2013)

Das Board reicht völlig aus, richtig teure "Gaming"-Modelle sind nur hilfreich, wenn Du beim Übertakten gewisse Grenzen ausloten willst. Wenn Du nicht übertakten willst, tun sich die Boards nicht viel, da geht es an sich nur um Ausstattung, nicht um Leistung oder so.

und die CPU würde da nicht draufpassen, die ist für den älteren Sockel 1155. Die, die du zuerst nanntest, war schon richtig, die hat auch einen Lüfter dabei, dafür steht der Zusatz "Box" bzw. die "Box"-CPUs haben halt immer nen Kühler+Lüfter dabei. Der i5-4570 war das. Wenn der PC schön leise sein soll, dann nimm halt noch nen separaten Kühler, den baust Du dann anstelle des Box-Kühlers drauf. zB den Cooler Master Hyper TX 3 EVO - Intel/AMD   der Box-Lüfter kann nämlich vor allem bei Last doch recht laut werden


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (7. November 2013)

Das ist ein Prozessor aus der letzten Generation, der würde auf das jetzt ausgewählte Board gar nicht draufpassen, dazu hat er einen offenen Multiplikator (K), was ihn leichter übertaktbar macht. Dazu wäre dann aber wieder ein anderes Board nötig, mit einem Chip, der dafür gedacht ist.
Die Sockel der letzten generation sind schon zwei Jahre alt, da würde ich, falls du kein absolutes Schnäppchen machst, nicht unbedingt einen Prozessor kaufen.
Das Board reicht, wenn du nicht übertakten willst (Was mit dem i5 4570 auch nicht so einfach geht) völlig aus.


----------



## Ralf1998 (7. November 2013)

Passt dieses Gehäuse Zalman Z9 Plus Midi Tower - black, ohne Netzteil
Oder empfiehlt ihr ein anderes. 
Das Sharkoon T9 Value blue edition, ohne Netzteil finde ich auch interessant. 

Finde es wäre gut wenn es gut abnimmt und vielleicht Lüfter integriert hat?


----------



## Herbboy (7. November 2013)

Die sind beide sehr gut und bieten ausreichend Platz, haben auch beide 3 Lüfter mit dabei. Ist ne Geschmackssache. Das Sharkoon hat halt 1x USB3.0 an der Gehäusefront, das wäre ein kleiner Vorteil, falls Du USB3.0-Datensticks oder Festplatten anschließen willst.


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (7. November 2013)

Die reichen beide  Ich persönlich finde das Zalman schicker, ich steh nicht so auf "UFOs" wobei das ja hauptsächlich durch die Lüfter kommt. Ist halt geschmackssache  Und ich denke, dass das Z9 auch die bessere Ausstattung hat. Und es kostet weniger


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (7. November 2013)

Hat das Z9 tatsächlich 3 Lüfter dabei? Ich hab aus der Beschreibung nur 2 rausgelesen


----------



## Herbboy (7. November 2013)

Also, hier sind insgesamt 3 Lüfter in der Beschreibung Zalman Z9 Plus schwarz   zwei würden aber völlig reichen. 

Und das hier wäre das Z9 mit USB3.0 Zalman Z9 USB 3.0 Midi-Tower - schwarz, ohne Netzteil


----------



## Ralf1998 (8. November 2013)

Dann wirds das Z9 3.0 werden. 
Bin aber eigentlich nicht ganz sicher weil ich bei meinen PC bis jetzt noch nie den 3.0 Anschluss bräuchte. 
Wie sieht es den mit dem Internet  aus ist es mit  LAN Kabel  besser oder WLANStick?


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (8. November 2013)

LAN ist eigentlich immer schneller als ohne Kabel. Wenn du die Moeglichkeit hast, wuerde ich das vorziehen. WLAN macht, finde ich, eher bei Laptops Sinn. Aber wozu bei Tower PCs? Die nimmt man ja nicht mit durch die Wohnung :p


----------



## Herbboy (8. November 2013)

LAn ist immer besser als WLAN, selbst wenn Du da ein 20m-Kabel verlegen müsstest 


und 3.0 würd ich schon nehmen. Du kannst da ja am 3´.0-Port trotzdem auch 2.0-Geräte nutzen, aber wenn Du nur 2.0 am Gehäuse hast und dann mal ein 3.0-Gerät ansteckst, hast Du halt nur 2.0-Speed. Das muss ja nicht sein, zB ein USB3.0-Speicherstick hätte dann nur ca 25MB/s statt ca 60-100MB/s


@JogiWaldfreuchte; naja, für ein offline-Towerdefense-Game trägt man vlt auch mal den Tower durch die Wohnung


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (8. November 2013)

Natuerlich  Wenn man das beruecksichtigt wuerde ich doch ernsthaft ueberlegen, WLAN zu nehmen...:-


----------



## Ralf1998 (8. November 2013)

Ich habe schon mal nachgedacht das ich vielleicht billiger komme wenns ich gleich den ganzen PC verkaufe  und alles neu oder denkt ihr bekomme ich für den nicht mehr viel?


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (8. November 2013)

Wie ich oben gesagt habe, im Verhaeltnis bekommst du fuer die Einzelteile denke ich mehr, absolut natuerlich mehr fuer den ganzen PC. Wenn du wirklich nichts mehr daraus brauchst stell ihn komplett mit Windows rein, kassiere deine 300-??? Euro und freu dich. Wenn es dir darauf ankommt, moeglichst viel zu erzielen und jeden Euro rauszuholen bau ihn auseinander, praesentiere alles ganz schick und verscherbel es einzeln. Im Prinzip musst du selber wissen, wieviel Aufwand du betreiben willst. Es dauert ja auch MB, RAM und CPU auseinander zu nehmen, wenn man es damit vergleicht den PC komplett rauszuhauen.


----------



## Ralf1998 (8. November 2013)

Ich denke so viel Unterschied wird da schon nicht sein und schreibe mal zu das ich auf Anfrage  auch Einzelteile verkaufe und schau mal was ich da rausbekomme. 
Würde ich das den verkaufen um 300€ zahle und das wieder rein investiere zahl ich eigentlich nur 300€:

Wenn ich alles neu kaufen brauch ich dann Festplatte und Gehäuse noch zusätzlich oder fehlt dann noch was?


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (8. November 2013)

Laufwerk?

300 ist halt nicht viel, wenn du fuer MB CPU RAM schon gute 200 bekommst, aber wenn es dir wie gesagt nicht so wichtig ist...


----------



## Ralf1998 (8. November 2013)

Ok stimmt, ein Laufwerk  auch.  Welche Laufwerk ist den zum empfehlen? 
Bei der Festplatte dachte ich an einen Barracuda 1TB von Seagate.
ich schau mal was ich bekomme in Einzelteilen.


----------



## Herbboy (8. November 2013)

Festplatte einfach eine um die 50€ mit 1TB nehmen. Die Barracuda wäre zB gut. Wichtig: 7200U/Min sollte die haben, keine Stromspar "eco" oder "green" mit nur 5400 oder so.


----------



## Ralf1998 (8. November 2013)

Ok Danke!
Bin mir eh noch unsicher wie ich es jetzt am besten mache.
Wahrscheinlich nach und nach ausrüsten und die alten Teile dann einzeln verkaufen.
Ist es für die Grafikkarte schlecht wenn ich sie jetzt auf mein jetziges Mainboard einbaue und dann ausbaue auf neues, wenn ich das gekauft habe?
Denke mir das, es vielleicht für die Kontakte schlecht ist oder so.


----------



## Herbboy (8. November 2013)

Naja, PC ganz verkaufen, dann bist Du halt die "Sorgen" los, alles einzeln verticken zu müssen, aber dafür bekommst Du halt evlt. etwas weniger. ich PERSÖNLICH würd den PC eher komplett verkaufen, vlt findet sich ja auch im Bekanntenkreis von Dir bei Eltern oder Onkel/Tanten jemand, der nen Fuffi mehr spendiert als das Teil eigentlich wert ist, so quasi nach dem Motto "dem Jungen können wir trauen, und dem gönn ich es, wenn er dann nen etwas besseren neuen PC kaufen kann"


----------



## Ralf1998 (8. November 2013)

Stimmt ich frag Mal meine ganzen Bekannten, ideal wäre es wenn ich denke ich von denen dann 450-500 bekomme oder?


----------



## Herbboy (8. November 2013)

Klar wäre das ideal


----------



## Ralf1998 (8. November 2013)

Schaut schlecht aus,  keiner meiner Bekannten braucht einen PC... 
Mal schauen wie ich es jetzt angehen werde. 
Wahrscheinlich mal nur die Grafikkarte und Netzteil... LEIDER


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (9. November 2013)

Du kannst den trotzdem bei ebay vertickern, dsnn bekommst du halt was weniger...


----------



## Ralf1998 (10. November 2013)

Hallo
Ich habe jetzt noch viel gelesen und habe meine Einkaufsliste ein Wenig geändert. 
Was sagt ihr dazu? 

CPU: Intel Core i5 4670K Prozessor boxed: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
RAM: http://amzn.to/1fecZop
Mainboard: Asrock Z87 PRO3 Mainboard Sockel LGA 1150: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
CPU-Kühler: http://amzn.to/1hd5Clq
SSD: http://amzn.to/1fed8YT
HDD: http://amzn.to/184pkq9
Netzteil: http://amzn.to/184pq0O
Grafikkarte: http://amzn.to/1fedn6d


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (10. November 2013)

Ja, ist natürlich zum übertakten ausgelegt.
Bei der SSD nicht die EVO, die wird schneller nicht mehr beschreibbar wegen weniger Schreibzyklen. 
Die Komponenten gibt es bei Geizhals.de --> Hardwareversand bestimmt 10% günstiger.


----------



## Ralf1998 (10. November 2013)

Ich habe jetzt noch nicht das billigste herausgesucht sondern nur mal die Produkte. 
Aber so ist es sicher besser oder? 
Habe so auch länger und bestimmt mehr Spaß denke ich.

Den CPU  nehme ich in der Tray Version


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (10. November 2013)

Also wenn du übertakten willst, natürlich. Was das bei diesen modernen CPUs netto bringt-keine Ahnung. Wenn die CPU mal zu schlecht wird, bringt das dann auch nicht mehr viel, die Leistung bestimmt ja nicht nur der Takt.

Nimm trotzdem besser die boxed Version. Da kannst du sicher sein, ein unbenutztes, neues Produkt zu erhalten. Die Tray Version lohn sich eigentlich nicht.


----------



## Ralf1998 (10. November 2013)

Ich habe mal Irgentwas gelesen das es  bei  der Tray Version mit der Garantie besser ist.


----------



## Herbboy (11. November 2013)

Ralf1998 schrieb:


> Ich habe mal Irgentwas gelesen das es bei der Tray Version mit der Garantie besser ist.



nee, umgekehrt: bei der Boxed ist der "abgesegnete" Intel-Kühler dabei. Wenn überhaupt, dann hast Du DA eher längere Garantie. 2 Jahre gegenüber dem Hänlder hast Du aber so oder so "Garantie", genauer gesagt Gewährleistung (Garantie hat man vom Hersteller aus und dds nur freiwillig)


----------



## Ralf1998 (11. November 2013)

Also wenn ich einen besseren Lüfter verbaue ist keine Garantie mehr oben?


----------



## Herbboy (11. November 2013)

Ralf1998 schrieb:


> Also wenn ich einen besseren Lüfter verbaue ist keine Garantie mehr oben?


Doch klar, es ist nur THEORETISCH so, dass Intel - FALLS Du direkt Intel kontaktierst wegen einer Garantie - sagen könnte, dass die Garantie nicht wirksam ist, außer Du nimmst den offziellen Kühler. Das hab ich aber echt noch nie gehört, denn entweder ist eine CPU schon früh kaputt, dann ist aber eh der Händler zuständig, und der verwendete Kühler spielt keine Rolle, oder aber die CPU geht erst nach Jahren kaputt, wo man eh keine Garantie mehr hat.

Und ehrlich gesagt: ich weiß gar nicht, ob Intel selbst überhaupt noch eine Garantie an den Kunden gibt. Ich finde jedenfalls auf die schnelle keine CPUs, wo was von einer Garantie erwähnt wird. D..h da gelten dann die üblichen 2 Jahre Gewährleistung vom Händler aus.


----------

